# Battery Impact Wrench Accesories



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson opines on Battery Powered Impact Wrench Sockets.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a set of wobble impact sockets in both 3/8 and 1/2" drive very handy. Next will be those freakin metrics in both.

Also have a set of 3/8" wobble allen head sockets in standard and metric. Kinda like these: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/APEX-Socket-Head-Bit-and-Holder-5WGN7?Pid=search


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol good piece on the tools. Read down further to the piece on dogs. We have the evil conniving Blue Heeler LOL


----------

